# What are you listening to now



## App'z (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 23, 2022)

Taco Bell commercial


----------



## App'z (Feb 23, 2022)

Mod:   Please remove the thread from here, I didn't find the music and humor thread until later.  Thanks.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Feb 23, 2022)

Nuclear Warning Systems.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 23, 2022)

App'z said:


> Mod:   Please remove the thread from here, I didn't find the music and humor thread until later.  Thanks.


To late ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 23, 2022)

App'z said:


>


She has a good voice


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 23, 2022)

Music Choice....Light Classical.....I tune to it for some calming background noise. It helps when responding to leftists.


----------



## excalibur (Feb 23, 2022)

John Batchelor. No music at the moment.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 23, 2022)

WW3.

Fox News Live Stream HD - USTV247


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2022)

They do a great job and apparently, the Bandleader has good taste in songs.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 27, 2022)

AJ is the new Five Finger Death Punch lead guitarist ( lucky for them ) ....this is next-level shredding
I've never seen on guitar. Comparable to Oscar Peterson on piano and Niccolò Paganini on violin, maybe.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## petro (Mar 6, 2022)

A newer group I like
Big Data featuring Joywave...
Awesome beat...


----------



## Mindful (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## petro (Mar 6, 2022)

Grew up with what is now considered Classic Rock, but I have been finding interesting music in the Alternative scene...


----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## petro (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## petro (Mar 6, 2022)

I probably was always into eclectic alternative music.
My favorite party band of my youth...


----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Lilah (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Lilah (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Lilah (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm listening to "Things That I Used To Do", by bluesman Jimmy Johnson.  He passed away recently at the age of 93,  which is ancient for blues musicians.


----------



## Stashman (Mar 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


Just doesn't get any better. The days when music was real.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 9, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Just doesn't get any better. The days when music was real.


I had 16rh row for Led Zeppelin when I was 16 in 1977. It doesn't get much realer than that.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2022)

In this very second ....before I go   I'm listening to this

The Doors - When The Music's Over (Official Video) 1968 [​


----------



## Ropey (Mar 17, 2022)

Canadians, of course.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 17, 2022)

Five minutes before any singing.
Neil said this was the most intricate song Rush ever attempted, studio or live.


----------



## lg325 (Mar 17, 2022)

Live Sessions        Someone tell what Genre this belongs to. I really like this type of music.  I would love to attend a live performance.


----------



## lg325 (Mar 17, 2022)

Similar title but totally different music I like them both


----------



## lg325 (Mar 17, 2022)

Another from Kristin Kontrol  same artist in post 44


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2022)

Joy, beautiful spark of divinity,
Daughter from Elysium,
We enter, drunk with fire,
Heavenly, thy sanctuary!
Your magics join again
What custom strictly divided;
All people become brothers,
Where your gentle wing abides.”


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2022)

When they come
I will stand my ground
Stand my ground
I'll not be afraid
Thoughts of home
Take away my fear
Sweat and blood
Hide my veil of tears


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm listening to this....I    very much like Huey  Lewis and the News....that's why

Love Huey! 


Huey Lewis and the News "While We're Young" Coney Island​


----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2022)

Love love love Huey Lewis and the News!  

Huey Lewis & The News - Her Love Is Killin' Me (Official Video)​


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## MaryL (Mar 20, 2022)

Who are you? The Who. Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Ropey (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 21, 2022)

*This is the music I grew up on. I love it .I wish Honky Tonks were still around*


----------



## lg325 (Mar 21, 2022)

one more I just finished a whole list ofhis music. Sounds good as it did when I was child.


----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2022)

Just chilling .....

luv - BOMULL​


----------



## lg325 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## skye (Mar 22, 2022)

Chilling.....so much disturbance out there..... mind at ease

CHERRY BLOSSOMS | Tosama Beats | Japanese Lofi HipHop​


----------



## skye (Mar 22, 2022)

good night y'all


----------



## lg325 (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2022)

Extremely good cover of this Phil Collins song


----------



## Mindful (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 26, 2022)

Beautiful, Relaxing, and Healing Music | Xiao and Bamboo Flute | Instrumental Music Collection
					

All songs are composed and performed by Guohua Chen. The xiao is an ancient Chinese instrument thought to ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Stashman (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Stashman (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 31, 2022)

^ l hadn’t realised how good Lindsey Buckingham was on guitar.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 31, 2022)

Peter Gabriel Sledgehammer featuring the
shakuhachi flute generated with an E-mu Emulator II sampler.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 31, 2022)

Mindful said:


> ^ l hadn’t realised how good Lindsey Buckingham was on guitar.


He does some of his finger-picking like Jeff Beck.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Jun 29, 2022)

It's better to watch without sound


----------



## App'z (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Robert Urbanek (Jul 3, 2022)

If the Ukraine War spins out of control . . .


----------



## lg325 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 3, 2022)

It's Sunday!


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2022)

I am listening to this... this second

Harry Styles - As It Was (Official Video)​


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2022)

From the picture" Elvis"......Wow!   wow ....wow ....I'm sure Elvis himself would have  loved this !

amazing sound and voice  my friends!
If I Can Dream (From The Original Motion Picture Soundtrack ELVIS) 2022​


----------



## .oldschool (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## BackAgain (Jul 26, 2022)

What are you listening to now​Just the ringing in my ears.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 26, 2022)

If you want a musical interlude, I have a strange recommendation.






I got an ear worm in my head the other day. I strained to recall where the snippet of song was from. Eventually, I recalled it was from The Right Stuff.  Same composer as for Rocky, Bill Conti.

So, I played it a few times. And each time, I find some new depth to it. I am starting to try to get my sorry ass back into shape. Tragically, this will require working out. But now, I can include this tune in my workout soundtrack.

Hey. It could work. It is, after all, the right stuff.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Jul 29, 2022)

Lil fun !


----------



## App'z (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Jul 29, 2022)

^ I liked this of his.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## BothWings (Aug 11, 2022)

I listened to Pandora at work, more specifically the channel I created around the electronica/space rock band Ozric Tentacles. I finished my day listening to Steve Vai on that channel.


----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2022)

This

Goodbye To Love​


----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2022)

and this too.... very much so...

Carpenters - Calling Occupants Of Interplanetary Craft​


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2022)

still interplanetary talking...............

Rah Band - Clouds Across The Moon​


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2022)

hmmm......I'm listening to this....I want to dance....would you like too? 



Elton John, Dua Lipa - Cold Heart (PNAU Remix) (Official Video)​


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2022)

....and this version which I like even better!


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2022)

And my last version of this great song!!!so amazing! "Sacrifice"

Elton John original Cold Cold Heart single/solo version in NY 20 yrs ago.​


----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2022)

And just because I miss loveliness and  vintage.....and  I badly miss  those times gone by....miss them and you can't know how much  I miss those times.......

too sad? yes

to bad? yes


Elton John - Rocket Man (Royal Festival Hall, London 1972)​


----------



## Dalia (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2022)

....and this

Electric Light Orchestra - The Bouncer (Audio)​


----------



## App'z (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## skye (Aug 21, 2022)

I'll post this song again because it's so amazing! IMO I can't stop listening to it.

I love thousands of songs from all the decades.... from 1920s to today.... and this one is one of them ~  love the lyrics, love the music, love it all.



Elton John Sacrifice Lyrics​


----------



## MaryL (Aug 21, 2022)

I lost my brother yesterday, Gone. Here's lifting a pint of Kilt lifter and lift to me the parting glass...https://youtu.be/2Sql9X4H0VY


----------



## skye (Aug 21, 2022)

MaryL said:


> I lost my brother yesterday, Gone. Here's lifting a pint of Kilt lifter and lift to me the parting glass...https://youtu.be/2Sql9X4H0VY



Sorry to hear MaryL.


----------



## skye (Sep 25, 2022)

This

Valensia - Nathalie​


----------



## skye (Sep 25, 2022)

Gorgeous  1978... and I have posted  this  several times before.... but oh my,,,,.this  is exacly what I am listening to  now.....and ....hmmm  I luv it too much baby! LOL


Dr Hook - Sharing The Night Together - 1978 - Official Video​


----------



## skye (Sep 25, 2022)

Why do I like that song so much????   ^^^


----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2022)

why?  ^^ hmm


----------



## Winco (Sep 26, 2022)

skye said:


> Why do I like that song so much????   ^^^


Are you mentioning the Dr Hook Album?
I've owned for FOREVER.

One side awesome, the other side, nope.

Great Vinyl.


----------



## Winco (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Winco (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Winco (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Winco (Sep 26, 2022)

I lived in Bakersfield, and I LOVED it.
It was 35 Years ago, and I handled the heat very well as a 23-28 year old.
Today, at 61, not so much.

But I LOVED Bakersfield.  Judge Me.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## skye (Oct 13, 2022)

Van Morrison - Stranded (2005)​


----------



## McRib (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## skye (Oct 17, 2022)

Another great song by Van Morrison that I am listening right now!

Queen of the Slipstream​


----------



## skye (Oct 18, 2022)

Listening to this.

Snowy White - Bird Of Paradise​


----------



## skye (Oct 18, 2022)

I love that song ^^🥰


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Oct 20, 2022)

skye said:


> I love that song ^^🥰


If we talk about "Birds of Paradise" I like this one better:


----------



## Mindful (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## MaryL (Oct 28, 2022)

Put on your zoot suits. Hideidei  hi-Ho!


----------



## The Duke (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2022)

One has to keep a drop of faith in this politically  corrupt world....yes?


🌹 a rose

Céline Dion - Because You Loved Me(Lyrics)​


----------



## okfine (Nov 14, 2022)

Tinsley Ellis


----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2022)

Oh Lord....... I adore  this.... ....  

Honey Bee (You'll Be My Honeysuckle)​


----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2022)

Listening to this ......great songs out there! good night!


Robert Connely Farr - Train Train​


----------



## lg325 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Dec 1, 2022)

skye said:


> Listening to this ......great songs out there! good night!
> 
> 
> Robert Connely Farr - Train Train​


----------



## App'z (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2022)

Listening to this LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


The Jacksons - Blame It On the Boogie (Official Video)​


----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2022)

It will never get so good again....IMO.... one of  the best musical times in America and the world! 


Rock With You​


----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2022)

and what about this?

God how good  is that? I miss...a lot,,,miss the times miss the music....miss the past sonmetimes....miss it badly


Michael Jackson - Human Nature (Official Music Video)​


----------



## App'z (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 5, 2022)

Sarah Gibson


----------



## the other mike (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## BS Filter (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Blaster (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## DudleySmith (Dec 7, 2022)

She has a new CD out of Joni Mitchell covers. This young lady could literally sing a phone book and make it sound great.


----------



## SmokeALib (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Blaster (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2022)

Listening to this... my humble  tribute to John, who was killed many  years ago....

another version of the song he wrote

gorgeous and beautiful....and amazing....I miss them, all of them...


Beatles - Free As A Bird (Audio High Quality)​


----------



## Ringo (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Dec 10, 2022)

Maybe the best Acoustic set live ever, Slash and Kennedy


----------



## App'z (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## froggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## froggy (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## okfine (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Dec 16, 2022)

okfine 

So you like rock blues, have you heard of J.J. Cale?


----------



## okfine (Dec 16, 2022)

whoisit said:


> okfine
> 
> So you like rock blues, have you heard of J.J. Cale?


I have a vast collection of Blues. I never tire of listening to the genre. Last night I listened to JJ with Leon Russell.


----------



## whoisit (Dec 16, 2022)

okfine
I had lots of their 8 tracts from the 70s, saw most in concert. Now have them on CDs of course.
  BB King Buddy Miles were 2 of my favorites.
But then I like all kinds of music.


----------



## whoisit (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## okfine (Dec 16, 2022)

whoisit said:


> okfine
> I had lots of their 8 tracts from the 70s, saw most in concert. Now have them on CDs of course.
> BB King Buddy Miles were 2 of my favorites.
> But then I like all kinds of music.


Band of Gypsys with Jimi, Buddy, and Billy


----------



## whoisit (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Dec 16, 2022)

Great tune to exercise with,


----------



## whoisit (Dec 16, 2022)

More workout,


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 16, 2022)

okfine said:


> Band of Gypsys with Jimi, Buddy, and Billy



Very likely Hendrix's best ever recorded session while he was alive.  Jimi was just more comfortable with an all black band having Noel Redding and Mitch Mitchell in his Experience mainly because he knew he was trying to break into a white-dominated industry.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Dec 19, 2022)

okfine said:


> Band of Gypsys with Jimi, Buddy, and Billy



I like the songs with lyrics best, here is one of myu favorites of Jimis both tune and lyrics.


----------



## okfine (Dec 19, 2022)

whoisit said:


>


A friend had a huge collection of Doo Wop. Some years ago he opened a store selling it. He did really well with it. Always fun to go to his store.


----------



## whoisit (Dec 19, 2022)

okfine said:


> A friend had a huge collection of Doo Wop. Some years ago he opened a store selling it. He did really well with it. Always fun to go to his store.



Coming of age in the 60s was interesting times. I was busy with babies, during the late 60s, not a good time to be married with all the " free sex" going on. But there were also good times.


----------



## okfine (Dec 19, 2022)

whoisit said:


> Coming of age in the 60s was interesting times. I was busy with babies, during the late 60s, not a good time to be married with all the " free sex" going on. But there were also good times.


In the 60s I was so into records I was cutting grade school to go to the local stores and comb through the stacks.


----------



## whoisit (Dec 19, 2022)

I saw a lot of great concerts in Atlanta area. This was one of them,


----------



## whoisit (Dec 19, 2022)

okfine said:


> In the 60s I was so into records I was cutting grade school to go to the local stores and comb through the stacks.



Ok then your a little older than my kids.


----------



## okfine (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Dec 19, 2022)

okfine said:


>



The last song I posted was a little humor about the era.

Do you play an instrument? My hubby plays a few, guitar mostly some3times keyboard. My mother was a great pianist I've always been around music.
I like all music,except not much Blue Grass or rap but I do enjoy a little of those also.


----------



## okfine (Dec 19, 2022)

whoisit said:


> The last song I posted was a little humor about the era.
> 
> Do you play an instrument? My hubby plays a few, guitar mostly some3times keyboard. My mother was a great pianist I've always been around music.
> I like all music,except not much Blue Grass or rap but I do enjoy a little of those also.


I play drums and piano, but not that good. My Mother was a child prodigy on piano and a piano teacher.


----------



## whoisit (Dec 19, 2022)

okfine said:


> I play drums and piano, but not that good. My Mother was a child prodigy on piano and a piano teacher.



So was my mother, that's . Mama was made to practice since 6 and by 8 she was teaching to kids on the block. She could play all kinds of music. She would go from Strauss to Jerry Lee according to what was drinking, iced tea or PBR.
 Before she settled down to have kids she was a nightclub singer and pianist. She was performing on stage in Atlanta when she was just 6. Said her first performance was Old Straw Hat,


----------



## okfine (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Dec 19, 2022)

okfine said:


>



Cute song nice lyrics, Another one I can dancercise to.


----------



## froggy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## okfine (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## okfine (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## okfine (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)

whoisit said:


> More workout,


Reminds me of Plant City.


----------



## whoisit (Dec 20, 2022)

App'z said:


>



APP'z, I'm more the Richie Vallin's type,


----------



## whoisit (Dec 20, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Reminds me of Plant City.



Is that the Plant City by the Keys?


----------



## froggy (Dec 20, 2022)

whoisit said:


> Cute song nice lyrics, Another one I can dancercise to.


----------



## whoisit (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)

whoisit said:


> Is that the Plant City by the Keys?


I think you're thinking of Floral City. Plant City is 250 miles from the Keys. Nope, Floral City is even further away.

Idk, been in FL all my life, yet every week I hear of someplace I've never heard of.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Dec 20, 2022)

The Duke said:


> I think you're thinking of Floral City. Plant City is 250 miles from the Keys. Nope, Floral City is even further away.
> 
> Idk, been in FL all my life, yet every week I hear of someplace I've never heard of.


Florida City and Homestead is kind of gateway, but I thought Plant City was next to them. I worked at a tomato packing plant back in the 70s there, but guess I got the name wrong.


----------



## whoisit (Dec 20, 2022)

The Duke said:


>



The woman does a great job on the fiddle but it's a little too wild for me far as the song and attire of the others.


----------



## whoisit (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Dec 21, 2022)

I get knocked down, but I get up again, good philosophy,


----------



## whoisit (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm a Boomer but I like some of the songs of today or close to today ,


----------



## App'z (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## App'z (Dec 21, 2022)

Martin Duffy has passed.


----------



## froggy (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## froggy (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## froggy (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## froggy (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## skye (Dec 23, 2022)

ohhh  yes......     love it.... lets  dance together, LOL!!!


----------



## MaryL (Dec 23, 2022)

Roll a ball a penny a pitch. I have a lovely bunch o' coconuts.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## MaryL (Dec 23, 2022)

Selling England by the pound.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 23, 2022)

Genisis. The lamb lays down on Broadway. You know.


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2022)

I adore this!!!!!!     I posted it a few songs above but......so much fun! LOL


----------



## whoisit (Dec 26, 2022)

Politics make for a unhappy, unpeaceful life.
So I think I'll just do like Bob here and when it warms up just go watch the river flow,


----------



## whoisit (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2022)

This Will Be Our Year - The Zombies -1968​


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2022)

Amy Winehouse - Our Day Will Come (2011 HQ Vinyl )​


----------



## whoisit (Dec 31, 2022)

skye said:


> Amy Winehouse - Our Day Will Come (2011 HQ Vinyl )​



Its ok but have you heard the one of 1964?


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2022)

whoisit said:


> Its ok but have you heard the one of 1964?




Beautiful version! thank you!


----------



## App'z (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Blaster (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Blaster (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## whoisit (Jan 2, 2023)

skye said:


> This Will Be Our Year - The Zombies -1968​



The Zombies had some great music,


----------



## whoisit (Jan 2, 2023)

Check out this woman belly dancing,


----------



## whoisit (Jan 2, 2023)

Here comes the sun, time for the walk,


----------



## whoisit (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm just playing this am. thought this was funny,I think I put it up before, plus I did my own version of him dancing,


----------



## skye (Friday at 9:55 PM)

This


Crowded House - Deeper Down​


----------



## Dalia (Saturday at 2:39 PM)

English translate.

Another effort
Some months will be enough
I'm nearly dead
Some months and it's alright
Erase the tracks, even the slightest track
The ingenuousness left
A piece of ice instead of the heart
And even if I improve
Oh I still dream of it
Even wasted, dead-drunk
Oh I still dream of it
Still, still
To feel nothing anymore
Unconscious, miserable
No more desire at all
No more fears nor pain
And even if I improve
Oh I still dream of it
Even though I know I'm wrong
Oh I still dream of it
Still, still
Alive but dead
To be just a body
May I not mind anything
No pain anymore25
And even if I improve
Your absence that bites me
Oh I still dream of it, encore,
Your departure and my remorses
Oh I still dream of it
_His_ body in yours
Oh I still die out of it
Still, still, still
https://lyricstranslate.com


----------



## lg325 (Saturday at 4:49 PM)




----------



## skye (Saturday at 8:51 PM)

Another great song by Australian group Crowded  House...I'm listening to  now....


----------



## skye (Sunday at 8:27 PM)

Before saying bye to Crowded  House, for the time being,  this is my fav song from them....in fact IMO one of the best songs  on Earth ever!!!!!!!

Bloody amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over (Glastonbury 2022)​


----------



## RhodyPatriot (Monday at 2:16 PM)




----------



## RhodyPatriot (Monday at 2:57 PM)




----------



## RhodyPatriot (Monday at 5:02 PM)




----------

